# bird cage!!!!!



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

just been on freecycle and a man is offering a free bird cage, ive asked if i can have it 

 i dont know if i will be any good though, since he is giving it away...its a fop one...
im really excited now though, since i saw some budgies in chester market...:001_tt1:
are there any birds that dont make too much noise? or are they all noisey?


----------



## nickylowe40 (Apr 13, 2009)

most birds are noisey, but put loads of toys in to entertain them. you can make your own. Toilet cores, news paper, anything they can rip up!! Of a night time cover them at the same time each night, like a routine. And if find giving them different foods each day helps, try different fruits, mine love apples!

I've had cages of freecycle and they have been fab.

Good luck, and can we have some pics please?


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

I've had an almost new parrot cage off of freecycle 

If you want a bird with lots of personality and is also quite that can become great talkers, have a look at the Lineolated parakeets, they are one of my favourite little birds, I have several  

The only downside is that their poos are huge :yikes: bigger than my cockatoo's!!! lol :lol:


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

awwwww that picture is GORGEOUS! i havent definatly got it yet...but if it is small id rather not get one...i dont want to be cruel  omg the toys for them look awesome though!!! i get stuff for my hammys from the bird section!


----------



## neilmunch (May 8, 2009)

hi like was said before most if not all birds are noisy it all depends what sort of noice you can tolarate for instance i have a blue and gold macaw who is quiet most of the time but when he starts ho no you near ear defenders and i dont know how the neighbors cope but i love him to bits so i put up with it becouse all hes after is attension and a quick stroke or play session normally does the trick. as for smaller birds they seem to chirp all through the day but the noice is no were near as loud and you can still hear the tv so its all a question of what sort of noice you yourself can tollerate hope this helps.

Pets


----------

